# Twas the night before Christmas and all through the smoke......



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

..... three racks of baby back's before my wondering eyes!

I don't know about you but nothing says Christmas like the smell of hickory and 3 racks of baby backs... lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Rubbed them down with a brown sugar based rub.... similar to Jeff's, but with a few twists of my own.







No.... that is not a banana eating a 22.5" WSM, it's my winter time insulation... lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I wrap a 6'x8' welding blanket around the WSM and use metal spring clips to hold it in place. Lets me run at 250° with only 1 vent open even with the outside temp below 40°, and best of all when it is not in use it folds up nice and small and fits in my deck box.







.... and to get into the WSM I only have to remove the top two clips and fold down the blanket. In go the ribs and I'm now 5 hrs. away from super tastey goodness!







(will update with some more pictures later on)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks good Johnny!

Merry Christmas to you & your family!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

Starting to smell like Christmas..... that is provided Christmas is supposed to smell like hickory, mollasas, vinegar, and BBQ!







... more to come!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Man oh Man those ribs look great to me. Now this whole blanket thingie sure makes me like the weather here in fla.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Man oh Man those ribs look great to me. Now this whole blanket thingie sure makes me like the weather here in fla.


LOL.... yeah, we are having the dryest Dec. on record, but that means clear skies and cold temps. Our lows have been averaging between 32-38 and out highs between 42-50, definately could go for a nice sunny 70° day right about now!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

Just added the second glaze of sauce, gonna give them another 30 min. and it should be eating time!


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 24, 2011)

they look Great !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

You must have shipped all of your wet weather this way.

We have had the wettest year here.   The ground water is only 9 feet below the surface now, they are telling us to expect flooding this spring.  Really you can have some of it back.

Oh and great looking ribs!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's a Bear-view.... it's all over except for the burping!













.... and a little sneak peak at tomorrows dinner! All rubbed down with EVOO, salt, pepper, ganulated onio, fresh garlic, and fresh rosmary! Oooh Yeah!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 24, 2011)

Johnnie - you need to move to San Diego so we can share these with you


----------



## venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Super job, Johnny!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 18, 2013)

This is a great idea!! Thank you!!


----------

